# DETECTING LIES - New AKFF Brag mats



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

No more lies, and no more dodgy tape measures! 

The new mats are nearly ready!

There are two sizes - 80 cms or 140 cms. Please specify when ordering. (orders by PM to kayakone)

They look terrific, with additional scales along the top and bottom edge, so that giant snapper (or stingray :shock: ) doesn't obscure the correct length. The new mats have been made possible by a major sponsor - Sunstate Hobie. Please support this company if you can, by calling Mal and the team on the Sunshine Coast at 07 5493 7620, or the Brisbane shop run by Tony and crew, on 07 3890 8650.

Addresses: 1/1 Capital Place
Birtinya
07 5493 7620

and in Brissie: 15/17 Rivergate Place
Murrarie 4172
07 3890 8650

Additional funding has been provided by your Forum.

Show off _your_ catch on an AKFF Brag Mat!

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

About time I got myself one of these I think.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lapse said:


> Hey Trev, Any hint on a price - approximate or otherwise?


Alex

The price will be available soon - just checking on the postage of both the 80 cm and the 140 cm, _when_ production is complete early March. The price will be about $ 28 - $ 30, + postage, depending on the size you want, which in your case will be the 140 cm one?

*The price will be lower than other commercially available mats *(approximately $ 36 - $43), and of course by buying this, you _are_ supporting AKFF.

140 cms?

trev


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

PM sent trev.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Put me down for one. I've seen messages from people offering to buy 2nd hand ones. With the opportunity to get a new one while they are being produced again I can hardly say no. It might even turn into a collectors item in a couple of year from all the poor buggers who decided to miss this run.


----------



## Deaks (Sep 1, 2011)

PM sent,

My only concearn is what to do when I catch something over 140cm's HAHA.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Will these mats have the little lip that you but the end of the fish against to measure?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bildad said:


> Will these mats have the little lip that you butt the end of the fish against to measure?


They do. And a scale top and bottom, as well as in the middle.

trev


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

kayakone said:


> No more lies, and no more dodgy tape measures!
> 
> The new mats are nearly ready!
> 
> ...


Loking foward to doing just that in the online comp forum. Thanks to Sunstate Hobie and the AKFF crew who have organised this opportunity.


----------



## RacingDan (May 16, 2011)

Sounds good - looking forward to it.


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

G'day trev, ill get an 80cm one if there' still available?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Trev, put me down for a 140cm model. My AKFF 80cm model just doesn't cut it anymore. ;-) Well done to you and Mal for getting this happening again. What's the timing?


Order noted Brad. Expecting early March delivery (I will advise payment details closer to the date).

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> Put me somewhat optimistically down for a 140 mat also. ;-)


Done Scott. A 140 cm what?

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Ah go on then, a long one please Trev.


Ambitious Paul. That's a big tailor! :shock:

:lol:

trev


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Pm sent
Aiming big


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Trev

Can you put me down for a 140cm please 

Andy


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zorba said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Can you put me down for a 140cm please
> 
> Andy


Sure Andy.... # 63 to date. You'll be proud of your new AKFF brag mat. Now to find the fish to reach well into the length of it....

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mingle said:


> I never catch anything worth measuring...


Use it as a large wall hanging. You never know, it may become a highly sought after, valuable item some considerable time into the future.

trev


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Trev. Can you put me down for a 140cm one please. I can get ten of the fish I normally catch end to end on that one. Regards Chris.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scorpio said:


> Hi Trev. Can you put me down for a 140cm one please. I can get ten of the fish I normally catch end to end on that one. Regards Chris.


 :lol: :lol:

Me too.

As advised, your order is noted. Supply in (roughly) 2 weeks. Anyone else for an AKFF Brag Mat?

trev


----------



## mattsyak91 (Jan 24, 2013)

hey might sound like a stupid question but are the 140cm the same width as the 80? or is it just the length that changes? n wens the cut off for getting them? thanks


----------



## shell225 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes I'd like one please. I'll just need the short version.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mattsyak91 said:


> hey might sound like a stupid question but are the 140cm the same width as the 80? or is it just the length that changes? n wens the cut off for getting them? thanks


Same width. No cutoff ... first supply in two weeks.



shell225 said:


> Yes I'd like one please. I'll just need the short version.


ORDERS NOTED for mattsyak91 and shell225.

trev


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

When do you want the money for these Trev?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bretto said:


> When do you want the money for these Trev?


After they arrive Brett. Arrival date to be notified in here.

trev


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Arhh yes!

I'll be looking for a bigun, just one more for my collection. That should add up to 4 metres of brag mat, for very very few fish so far.

Arhhhhh living the dream.....or is that an illooshun. illution....something that I like to think about a lot so often that I think it could be reel?

Cheers all andybear


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

andybear said:


> Arhh yes!
> 
> I'll be looking for a bigun, just one more for my collection. That should add up to 4 metres of brag mat, for very very few fish so far.
> 
> ...


Order noted Andy. How's the new ride?

trev


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

kayakone said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > Arhh yes!
> ...


New ride is great.

Only been out 3 times so far, but getting better each time. A lot of "sit up" fitness probably in order. Looks like we have missed out on the Spanyuds this year.....but I guess some tuna might be in order...soon

Cheers andybear


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Very close to delivery date for the new mats.  

Get your orders in now!

(via PM)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Stippy said:


> Trev are the increments on the 80cm mat smaller than the 140cm? I've got a long mat already but a smaller jobby might be easier use on the water when I'm catching estuary species.


The same Adam ... in 1 cm markings. These mats are extra good cause they have the scale on top, in the middle, and on the bottom. Perfect for a large haul of medium sized fish, or for a monster on the 'Carnster' special at 140 cm.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

NEW BRAGMATS ARRIVING NEXT WEEK!

Get your orders in (via PM) soon.

For those 70 X AKFF'ers who have already ordered, payment details will be posted as soon as the mats arrive (anticipating Tuesday). They will start arriving at your address by post later next week.


----------



## danielc (Oct 16, 2012)

So these will be on sale at Sunstate Hobie too?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

danielc said:


> So these will be on sale at Sunstate Hobie too?


Certainly will be. Similar price (exact cost to be determined by next week, but cheaper than all other known outlets for a bragmat of this quality. You may save a small amount on postage).


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Can't wait to christen one


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

malhal said:


> Can't wait to christen one


Go Mal!


----------



## KwakaZX10R (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me in for a 140cm specimen thanks Trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

KwakaZX10R said:


> Count me in for a 140cm specimen thanks Trev


Done Kwaka, and welcome to the forum.

Care to comment on your user name in viewtopic.php?f=3&t=59220&p=619469 ?


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll order a short one, PM sent.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

hey kayakone, to be sure to put my hand up for one them brag matts, sposse i'd have to go the 140 size...just incase eh? no more using the ol stretchy tape measure
thanks trev
wayno


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Did you get extras made?? Have spoken to a couple of lads that are interested too.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

leftieant said:


> OK folks. an update on ordering and distribution of these mats.
> 
> # The mats are on their way to their distribution location, and once we have everything set up and ready to go, we will have another official order thread. We anticipate this to be late next week or early the week after.
> # You will need to pay for your mat(s) via direct deposit into the AKFF bank account. Details of this will be made available once the order thread runs.
> ...


Do they come with built in mojo? Because if they do I'll take the lot. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mangajack said:


> Did you get extras made?? Have spoken to a couple of lads that are interested too.


Plenty of mats available, despite quite a lot ordered. Leftieant will advise the final arrangements soon, for both ordering from now on, and for paying, for those have have already ordered. Dtails will be advised in a dedicated thread.



Thegaff said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > OK folks. an update on ordering and distribution of these mats.
> ...


Mojo is guaranteed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

any news on the brag mats? I'm mad keen!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've stopped fishing because I don't want to use up my luck without a brag mat.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> I've stopped fishing because I don't want to use up my luck without a brag mat.


Patience young fella....


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Plenty of patience but clicky is turning blue holding his breath in the corner......>>>>


----------

